
Git-blame-someone-else – Blame someone else for your bad code - swapagarwal
https://github.com/jayphelps/git-blame-someone-else
======
dang
"Show HN" is for projects you personally have created. It's not legit to post
someone else's project as if it were your own. We take submission privileges
away from accounts that do this.

The Show HN rules are here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049993),
which was posted earlier anyway.

~~~
swapagarwal
Oh, I didn't mean to claim it as my own. How do I edit the title to remove
show part?

~~~
dang
We'll do that for you.

